# Question sur le bracelets



## acr38 (7 Juillet 2017)

Salut

J'ai une petite question existentielle concernant les bracelets et plus précisément le bracelet milanais.

Le bracelet "Apple" ,étant relativement coûteux,  j'ai décidé d'essayer des bracelets plus abordables...

Mais,peu importe les modèles, je me retrouve avec le même problème. J'ai beaucoup de "jeu" sur les deux cotés du système de fixation (uniquement la partie basse qui permet de serrer le bracelet) . 
J'ai deux bracelets en cuir de chez " apple" et je me suis rendu compte que j'avais aussi un peu de jeu mais dans une moindre mesure.

Avant d'investir, j'aimerais savoir si le bracelet milanais officiel présente les mêmes défauts et si vous aviez toujours un peu de "jeu" peu importe les bracelets.

Je vous remercie pour vos retours.


----------



## Mcbm (8 Juillet 2017)

J'ai plusieurs bracelets Apple ( 1 maillon noir sidéral, 1 maillon argent, 1 milanais noir sidéral, 1 milanais argent, 1 cuir boucle classique, 1 nylon et 3 sport ), aucun n'ont de jeu même pas un peu, ils sont parfaitement tenu sur le boîtier et ça sur les 2 Apple Watch ( série 0 inox et série 2 inox noir sidéral).


----------



## acr38 (9 Juillet 2017)

Salut

Je te remercie pour ta réponse.

J'ai bien vérifié mes bracelets officiels et je me suis rendu compte que ce n'était pas du jeu mais plutôt la petite marge qui permet de faire glisser le bracelet dans la "watch".
Peu importe les mouvements du poignet, les bracelets restent en place contrairement aux "officieux"

@+


----------

